# lightake.com -- Cyclone Boys 旋风小子 2x2,3x3,4x4 Magic Cube. 9 Testers Wanted !



## AmyLee (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi speedsolving friends,

I'm Amylee. The representative from lightake.com.
I'm a fan of speed cubes. One of my biggest hobby is collecting different kinds of puzzles, cubes, and keeping update with the latest news about them. 

Recently we got a new type of magic cube--Cyclone Boys，in Chinese, that is 旋风小子. It's a new brand. I tried it and the first impression is not bad. :tu 
Now it's on sale in LighTake--If you buy any of the Cyclone Boys Magic Cubes, you can get a free set of stickers. http://goo.gl/FKgXGG

*Now we wanna hear your voice about these new cubes:*

LighTake needs 9 testers for these cubes. 3 testers for Cyclone Boys 2x2,3x3,4x4 respectively. We will select all the testers carefully to provide opinions worthy of referred to the other speedcubers. 
And those who have been selected should post your unboxing videos and reviews in this thread within one week after you receive the parcel. 
If you are unable to do that, pls don't ask for testing these cubes. You can post comments when other testers upload their reviews.

So if you're interested in these cubes and are experienced with testing cubes, pls leave your email, WCA ID and YouTube channel in this thread. Thanks ! 
Activity will expire on Dec 4th (Hong Kong Time)

Some specifications about Cyclone Boys 旋风小子 2x2,3x3,4x4 Magic Cube:

*Cyclone Boys 4x4x4 Magic Cub (60mm) Colorful Stickerless*

.Color: Multicolor Color
.Sticker: Stickerless
.Level: 4x4x4
.Size: 60 x 60 x 60mm
.Weight: 192g
.Packing: Blister Card















*Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Magic Cube (56mm) Colorful Stickerless*

.Color: Multicolor
.Sticker: Stickerless
.Level: 3x3x3
.Size: 56 x 56 x 56mm
.Weight: 159g
.Package Size: 110 x 70 x 110mm
.Packing: OPP bag
*
Package Content:
*.1 x Magic Cube
.1 x Tutorial
.1 x CD


















*Cyclone Boys 2x2x2 Magic Cube (50mm) Colorful Stickless*

.Color: Multicolor Color
.Sticker: Stickerless
.Level: 2x2x2
.Size: 50 x 50 x 50mm
.Weight: 114g
.Packing: Blister Card


















*Ps: This thread only allows to discuss anything about the new cubes. If you have any questions or troubles with your orders in LighTake, you can post on our official thread. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Puzzle-Samples-from-Lightake-Official-Store! 
There will be people who can deal with your problems specially. 
*


----------



## timeless (Nov 27, 2013)

[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHIN02
www.youtube.com/pstimeless

Im going to upload within 1 week, perfer to test 4x4 to give my first opinions since i am soon upload the 3x3 tests


----------



## tx789 (Nov 27, 2013)

[email protected]
WCA Profile: 2010HUNT02
YouTube: thetx789


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2013)

I allready ordered Cyclone Boys cube with you guys.  No need to ask for free cubes for me.  Too bad there where no free stickers when I ordered.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2013)

tim.major (at) hotmail.co.uk

WCA: 2010MAJO01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheAccidentalFreak

I have a decent camera now, and can test with other Melbourne cubers and release a video if you *want*.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 27, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2011YUBE01
Youtube Channel: youtube.com/user/uyneb2000


----------



## TandborsteN (Nov 27, 2013)

Could you possibly upload some pictures of the mechanism?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, sweet. If I am chosen, I'd like to test the 4x4, or 3x3, or 2x2, in that order, so 4x4 is most prefered 

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013AKER01
YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/BrainOfCubing


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello, I have already been chosen once for testing and would like to do it again for you...
E-mail- [email protected]
WCA- 2013PASS01
My Youtube with 300+ Subscribers!! BestInTheWorld


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello, 
e-mail- [email protected]
WCA- No ID 
YouTube- Revanth Sharma Kollegala


----------



## Ollie (Nov 27, 2013)

Ollie Frost
[email protected]
WCA stuff
YouTube


----------



## tonyz21 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would also like to test.I have never been chosen but have applied multiple times.
my email:[email protected]
WCA id:not existent,comps dont take place where i live
Youtube channel:thecubeaddiction


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 27, 2013)

If i am chosen i would like to test 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 (in that order)
email:[email protected]
YouTube: D2Cubes
WCA: (to the left of this comment)


----------



## windhero (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey there, I'd be glad to test out any of the cubes. I currently own 8 4x4s I could compare the 4x4 to, 6 3x3s and 2 2x2s. I can make a review in english, italian and finnish.

WCA ID: 2013COCO01
Youtube Channel: giu1644
Email: [email protected]


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi. I would to love to test the cubes. I have experience with testing cubes as you know. 

[email protected]

WCA ID

Youtube Channel

These cubes would be a nice Christmas present


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 27, 2013)

WCA ID: None
Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/user/JoshtheCuber1/videos (no videos yet but this would be a good way to get me started)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2013)

Antoine Cantin
[email protected]
WCA profile: 2nd in the World at 3x3 One-Handed, 12.99 seconds average. 2.99 2x2 average, 40.52 4x4 average.
Youtube: Over 1000 subscribers


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 27, 2013)

email: [email protected]
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/SirWaffleAndWavler/videos?view=0
Wca:https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013WEAV01


----------



## Yifan Wu (Nov 27, 2013)

WCA: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WUIF01
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/tommy150104
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Nov 27, 2013)

Name: Gabriel Dechichi Barbar

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile
Youtube Channel (almost 3000 subscribers)

South America recordist for 3x3 Average (8.94) and single (7.16). Also for OH, average 13.50 and single 9.50 (3rd WR), and National Recordist on 3x3 Blindfolded (36.19). Would really like to test the 3x3...


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 27, 2013)

Patryk Szewczyk

WCA PROFILE
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/SajwoPL
~15 000 subscribers, cubing channel


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Raphael Platte. 
Email: [email protected]
No competitions yet, but I have one planned 
Youtube: rjdayan


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2013)

Name: Michael womack

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 27, 2013)

Yuxuan Chen

email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54
YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4


----------



## uvafan (Nov 27, 2013)

Eli Lifland

email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012LIFL01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/uvafan173
Fastest Official User of ZZ Method in the World.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 27, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile
Youtube channel

I'd be happy to test a cube for you! :-D


----------



## ikakojavaxa (Nov 27, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA- Don't have yet
Youtube username: Ikakojavaxa

I would more than likely want to test one of these cubes...


----------



## CheesePuffs (Nov 27, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013WANG63
Youtube name: YYW Cubing

Me and my friends are starting a new channel so theres nothing on it yet. I've had 2 accounts in past though so it will be like that+ better camera and angles. My previous channels were CubeTube21 and HIcubers

It would be a great start to test one of these


----------



## Amit Sheffer (Nov 27, 2013)

[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/user/sheffer85
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010SHEF01


----------



## 97man (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello, my email is [email protected]
I have no WCA ID, and my YouTube channel is 97jman3, I have only a couple cubing videos on at this time, but I would love for my next one to be a review of one of these 3 cubes, thanks for your consideration


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 27, 2013)

Keaton Ellis

E-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012ELLI01
Youtube: crazyninja300

I would prefer to test the 3x3, as I'm top 100 in the world for both 3x3 and 3x3OH. If not, the 4x4 would be a cube that I would like to test. I would review either of these, if sent to me.

I would not like to test the 2x2, and would rather some willing person to review that.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 27, 2013)

Rami Sbahi

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2011SBAH01
YouTube: INSANEcuber (630+ Subscribers, very active of a YouTuber with much cubing knowledge)

*Official Times*

*2x2:* 1.69 Single, 2.40 Average
*3x3:* 8.99 Single, 10.04 Average
*3x3 one-handed:* 15.58 Single, 20.78 Average
*3x3 with feet:* 36.97 NR Single, 39.10 NAR Average
*3x3 blindfolded:* 2:06.93 Single
*3x3 multi blind:* 8/8 in 59:46
*4x4:* 38.25 Single, 48.57 Average

I would love to test the 2x2! The 3x3 and 4x4 also look fantastic and my 3x3s and 4x4s are just downright bad, so it would all be *great*!


----------



## SpartanParsa (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey, 

My name is Parsa, most of you know me as ParsaPuzzles..
I'm a cubetuber that likes to record, edit and upload hd videos.
I have 55 subscribers.
I like making original and good reviews and not boring unboxings..
I have unboxed few puzzles on my channel. And not to many reviews.
But it will be sweet.
I don't think I have a WCA id, because there are few competitions and stuff in Belgium.
I average about 40 seconds, but I can go wild on doing random scrambles.
(I'm also very good at fingertricks and algorithms.)
Here is a link to my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/ParsaPuzzles
If I would get the cube, I would make multiple videos on it, like an avg of 5, an unboxing, quick review, long review.
I will also make a complete review in Dutch. Since I live in Belgium, I can speak perfectly Dutch. So people who live in Belgium
and Holland (AKA The Netherlands) will be able to watch it.
That's why I think you should choose me as a tester.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sammy Tawakkol
[email protected]
2013TAWA01
CubingBattles (YT)

I would test 3x3, 4x4, 2x2 in order.


----------



## zevgl (Nov 27, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013LIPK01
YouTube: FlamboyantCube

I am willing to test any of these puzzles and look forward to an email.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 27, 2013)

Name: Chris Olson

Email: [email protected]

WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009olso01

I would like to test the 2x2. I am the current 2x2 world record average holder.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Name: Chris Olson
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> ...



inb4getschosenfor4x4


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello Never been picked and would love to.
email [email protected]
WCA 2010BRES01
Youtube Guinepigsrock or Quadcuber


----------



## Jhahoua (Nov 27, 2013)

Name Joshua
My YouTube Has 2,222 Subscribers http://www.youtube.com/user/JhahouaRubiks
Email [email protected]
WCA http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011FERA01
Here's a video of me getting a 8.96 3x3 single https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbH4u7XpBec


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 27, 2013)

Bill Wang
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXf7m_EH_SKNBeNUvaHOZ8A?feature=watch
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG68
6.66 official single, 9.00 official average, 2.40 official 2x2 average, 41.73 official 4x4 average


----------



## Ryan Peroutka (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013PERO03
Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/user/TheClassyCuber
I have over 450 subscribers!!
i could get my review up in a week


----------



## TheRealIL2Cube (Nov 28, 2013)

I would love to test such a cube. I love making YouTube videos. Hopefully I get a chance ! I'm currently sub-21 (ongoing to sub-20)
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013CALP01
YouTube Channel: ILike2Cube (please check out my newer vids, they are made much better, I've been finding ways to improve lately)


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Alex Asbery

WCA id: 2013ASBE01 (link on left)

Youtube: KiwiCuber13 (http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCymCG0s7ZhmR9IJ5VByUynA/videos) 
No videos yet but looking to start uploading so this could be a great start.

Any cube would be good 4x4 would be my most preferred but any would work


----------



## Derek (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: N/A
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5JoT3-1NX8SEjZnDmRO_A


----------



## leodeigo12345 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello
E-Mail: [email protected]
WCA: 2011CHEN55
YouTube: leodeigo12345
3x3 Avg of 5 PB: 11.23
3x3 Avg of 12 PB: 12.13

4x4 Avg of 5 PB: 59.98


----------



## JackJ (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
WCA: 2009JOHN05
YouTube: JackTheCuber


----------



## Kyle™ (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004ALLA01
http://www.youtube.com/user/KyleAllaire
I've been speedcubing for 9+ years, so I can provide a great review!


----------



## Potterapple (Nov 28, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/lunarjeter
WCA ID: 2013KAPO01 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KAPO01

I could do a review within a week.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 28, 2013)

Name : Larry Orville Lunchmeat III

Records: I'm pretty weak and slow at 4X4 but I currently hold the undisputed best time of people living in my house. (My wife isn't a cuber, and goldfish can't even grip cubes properly.)

WCA: I've never competed due to me being really slow and I'm intimidated by 10 year olds who are faster than me.

Reason you should choose me: Because I'm a nice guy and I have feelings. I have no camera so I can't do a review, and I actually already ordered a Cyclone Boys 2X2 and 4X4 from one of your competitors. I'm extremely pretty on the inside though.


----------



## AlexCube (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Juho heikkinen

Email: [email protected]
YouTube channel: heikkijuho
WCA: I don't have yet but I'm attending to a competition in a few months


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Nov 28, 2013)

Name: Haaris Jamil
Email: [email protected]
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing
WCA: I do not have a WCA ID yet, but I average around 16-17 seconds on 3x3, 5-7 sec on 2x2 and around 1:30 on 4x4

I have almost 2000 subscribers and am very close to surpassing 100,000 views. I am experienced with making reviews and unboxings as well as testing cubes as I have done so in the past. I would love to test this cube as I am always curious whenever there is a new cube in the market


----------



## MatthewC (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected]
Youtube.com/ Matthew C
WCA: 2013CUNN03


----------



## EMI (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Emanuel Rheinert
Email: [email protected]

Youtube Channel: EMI94100
WCA: 2011RHEI01

I am interested in the 4x4!


----------



## CubingEveryday (Dec 1, 2013)

[email protected]
No WCA ID 
Youtube : CubingEveryday http://www.youtube.com/cubingeveryday


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 1, 2013)

I've recieved this cube, and it's good.


----------



## kane090 (Dec 3, 2013)

Email: [email protected]

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013NELL01

YouTube: RishCubez


----------



## AmyLee (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your supports !  Recently the responses from a few friends who have tested the cyclone boys are quite good. Some said it's amazing, totally out of expectation; some said it's even better than MoYu LingPo, pretty fast, amazing corner cutting, but maybe a little bit out of control sometimes; others said it's the simplified Dayan Zhanchi version,etc. 

We're really looking forward to hear more voices about the cyclone boys.Pls keep tuned. We will announce the testers tomorrow night. And if the participants are far more than we expected, we will add more testing opportunities for the cyclones boys.


----------



## origamieder (Dec 3, 2013)

E-Mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012GONZ10
YouTube: origamieder


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 3, 2013)

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: None
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/SweetSolving

I would love to test any of these, if chosen I will make a detailed review as soon as possible.


----------



## AmyLee (Dec 5, 2013)

*Testers for the Cyclone Boys 旋风小子 2x2,3x3,4x4：*

Thanks for all of you guys supports of the cyclone boys. Here is a list of the testers:

*Testers for cyclone boys 2x2:*
Coolster01
Paradox Cubing 
Rubiks560 

*Testers for cyclone boys 3x3 (56mm):*
Antoine Cantin 
Gabriel Dechichi
Jhahoua

*Testers for cyclone boys 4x4:*
Sajwo
Tim Major
Ryan Peroutka


Congrats to these friends. Pls send a PM within 48 hours about your detailed address in this way to me:
And if I didn't receive your PM, a new tester would be chosen.

First name: 
Last name: 
Street address: 
City: 
Province: 
Zip code: 
Country: 
Telephone number: 
Email:

When you get the cyclone boys, pls post your unboxing video and review within one week in this thread. 

*Ps:* I'm sorry that we can't select all you guys in one time. And to make up for it, LighTake will select 5 friends to get a free cyclone boys 3x3 (55mm), if you leave some comments on the reviews made by the testers in this thread. But pls don't spam in this thread. we will select the winners according to their comment sincerity and quality.


----------



## Potterapple (Dec 5, 2013)

Ah dint make it :/ but anyway congrats to the people who did


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 5, 2013)

Potterapple said:


> Ah dint make it :/ but anyway congrats to the people who did


Me either. I had heard pretty good things about this cube and I would be very happy to get it but nah. Maybe next time. I hope that reviews are going to be good


----------



## Potterapple (Dec 5, 2013)

AlexCube said:


> Me either. I had heard pretty good things about this cube and I would be very happy to get it but nah. Maybe next time. I hope that reviews are going to be good



Yeah!! The 4x4 seems pretty nice!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks, I'll review it as soon as I get it this time.


----------



## piyushp761 (Dec 8, 2013)

ahh.. didn't make it but Congo to everyone who got it!


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 8, 2013)

It would be great if they will release these cubes in black plastic version.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 8, 2013)

AmyLee said:


> *Testers for cyclone boys 2x2:
> Coolster01
> Paradox Cubing
> Rubiks560*


*

Yay! I'm so excited to try this one out and review it! More 2x2s = more good.*


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2013)

Link for mobile users: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVREvrcMFVw

Here is my review for the cyclone boys 4x4.
Here are links to the Cyclone Boys 4x4: http://goo.gl/Xr7pQq
And the MoYu WeiSu 4x4: http://goo.gl/WCeIG9


Overall thoughts, I think it's a decent cube, and I like stickerless puzzles as they are more convenient when cubing at home. Overall, the MoYu WeiSu is a better cube, but the Cyclone Boys 4x4 isn't too bad either 

Thanks Lightake.


----------

